# Show the young uns what snow is all about



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

wow! look at the snow! your gr's are sure having a great time out there. thanks for sharing :wavey:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic!! Where are you? We have family in Wash. DC and wondering if they are getting this too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

They certainly do seem to enjoy their early winter wonderland


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*PS: my front deck*

right around the time (5pm) when the rain is supposed to turn into snow and the intensity is predicted to pick up - um - hope they guessed wrong


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent pics, they are having a blast.

This will be the first winter for my Golden, can't wait to see her and my lab romping around


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pitcures of your beautiful goldens having a blast!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There's nothing NOTHING like snow to bring out the puppy in our seniors! Great pictures, I love the sugar faces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW look at that snow! And in October, to boot! Your pups certainly do love it! GREAT pics!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We had/are having fun, too...but I guess we are lucky that we still have power...


Edited to add that we are out of power now...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - as much as I LOVE watching my girl in the first snow of the season, this is too early for that much snow!! Please keep it there! 

But your pics are great!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

amazing photos....but keep the snow....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, really don't want to keep the snow LOL ... snow, snow go away! Our leaves and grass are still green


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonderful photos! 

I am usually child-like about snow, excited to see it fall and eager to play in it. But I'm really, really glad that this storm stayed away from us. No snow for me until after Thanksgiving, please. :no:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yay, love snow zoomies - looks like they had a great great time


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow they are having so much fun! we only got enuff to roll in here


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Priceless expressions on their faces, big enough smiles to melt any snowstorm! Beautiful! Lovely mild and even sunny Autumn weather in South U.K here but have relatives in Washington. Keep warm and safe!


----------



## blink (Aug 19, 2011)

they are so happy and I am sure thinking, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow,...thanks for sharing


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

What sweet photos. Casey is such a doll.
Mine rolled in the snow and got the zooms. Fun - for them! 
Not so much for us...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Got a couple of mine out enjoying the snow.


----------

